
Master React Native Animations - mxstbr
https://reactnativeanimations.com/
======
j4pe
As a RN user, I'd be interested in actually seeing a piece of the content
before laying down $100 for it. Maybe it's super simple stuff I already know.
Maybe it's full of really useful techniques that I'll get tons of value out
of. Maybe it's old and the breakneck pace of RN has left it behind. I wouldn't
be able to know from reading this site.

Also interesting to see this disappear off the front page within an hour with
45 points. Seeing that many upvotes with only one comment here, from the
author, makes me think it probably got flagged for shenanigans.

~~~
browniefed
No shenanigans to my knowledge, I didn't even post it. I will be adding a few
preview videos soon, just been busy and wanted to get this launched.

I plan to keep it all updated and mostly animations haven't changed in over a
year.

Also I have a 30 day money back guarantee so no crazy risk.

But thank you for the feedback about seeing some content before you buy. My
market knows who I am from my [http://browniefed.com](http://browniefed.com)
content and [http://codedaily.io](http://codedaily.io) content so it was a bit
of an over sight to add previews as I've been publishing free content for
years

------
browniefed
Thanks Max! If you have any questions let me know.

